# Converting 1995 Toyota Corolla Sedan



## ak_inshok (Apr 30, 2011)

By the way, I live in Anchorage, Alaska and winter has not hit yet.
I will need to build-in a solution for heating and maintaining temperature 
of the batteries. I have read many posts on this issue and I am open to 
suggestions.


----------



## ak_inshok (Apr 30, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the project so far.



http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f283/ak_inshok/Corolla Conversion/IMG_0498.jpg

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f283/ak_inshok/Corolla Conversion/IMG_0390.jpg

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f283/ak_inshok/Corolla Conversion/IMG_0391.jpg

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f283/ak_inshok/Corolla Conversion/IMG_0499.jpg

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f283/ak_inshok/Corolla Conversion/IMG_0501.jpg

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f283/ak_inshok/Corolla Conversion/IMG_0500.jpg


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: Converting 1995 Toyota Corolla Sedan in Alaska*

Make sure when you do get batteries you get the golf cart variety and not the deep cycle marine batteries. The golf cart batteries are designed for high current deep discharges where as the marine batteries are designed for low current deep cycle use.

When you build your battery boxes make them so that you can switch to LiFePO4 batteries later without much fuss.


----------



## ak_inshok (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

I had wondered if the Golf Cart batteries were a better choice. I had just been looking at Ah capacity.

They are quite a bit more expensive and would need 6 more of them to hit 144V. Maybe I could build boxes for 18 batteries but fill only 12 or 14 to give
96V or 112V until I can get more. Of course, then my batteries will be different ages...? This might only matter when it is time to replace them right?


----------



## GizmoEV (Nov 28, 2009)

It isn't good to mix lead acid batteries of significantly different ages in a series string. What I understand is that because of the changing characteristics of lead acid the new ones will get cooked because of the old ones in the string.

Remember that if the calendar life holds for LiFePO4 batteries they will be cheaper in the long run compared to lead.

Also, you might want to check out evalbum.com for other corolla conversions similar to what you are doing. Here are a couple to check out, http://www.evalbum.com/3920 and http://www.evalbum.com/2358


----------

